# Problem nach Update 3.0.0.4



## bibo (24. Apr. 2012)

Guten Tag liebe Community,
ich habe ein kleines Problem nach dem Update von ISPconfig 3.0.0.3 auf 3.0.0.4.

Zum Problem:
Ich habe das Update so durchgeführt

cd /tmp wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz cd ispconfig3_install/install php -q update.phpam ende des Updates bekomme ich Warnungen,hier mal die letzte Ausgabe



```
Updating Crontab
Restarting services ...
Stopping MySQL database server: mysqld.
Starting MySQL database server: mysqld.
Checking for corrupt, not cleanly closed and upgrade needing tables..
Stopping Postfix Mail Transport Agent: postfix.
Starting Postfix Mail Transport Agent: postfix.
Stopping amavisd: amavisd-new.
Starting amavisd: amavisd-new.
Stopping ClamAV daemon: clamd.
LibClamAV Warning: ***********************************************************
LibClamAV Warning: ***  This version of the ClamAV engine is outdated.     ***
LibClamAV Warning: *** DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq ***
LibClamAV Warning: ***********************************************************
LibClamAV Warning: ***********************************************************
LibClamAV Warning: ***  This version of the ClamAV engine is outdated.     ***
LibClamAV Warning: *** DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq ***
LibClamAV Warning: ***********************************************************
Starting ClamAV daemon: clamd .
If you have trouble with authentication failures,
enable auth_debug setting. See http://wiki.dovecot.org/WhyDoesItNotWork
This message goes away after the first successful login.
Restarting IMAP/POP3 mail server: dovecot.
[Tue Apr 24 17:03:26 2012] [warn] NameVirtualHost 94.23.xx.xxx:80 has no VirtualHosts
[Tue Apr 24 17:03:26 2012] [warn] NameVirtualHost 94.23.xx.xxx:443 has no VirtualHosts
[Tue Apr 24 17:03:27 2012] [warn] NameVirtualHost 94.23.xx.xxx:80 has no VirtualHosts
[Tue Apr 24 17:03:27 2012] [warn] NameVirtualHost 94.23.xx.xxx:443 has no VirtualHosts
Restarting web server: apache2 ... waiting .
Restarting ftp server: Running: /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-mysql-virtualchroot -l mysql:/etc/pure-ftpd/db/mysql.conf -l pam -u 1000 -Y 1 -O clf:/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer.log -H -8 UTF-8 -D -A -b -E -B
Update finished.
root@ks309xxxx:/tmp/ispconfig3_install/install#
```

Bei einem APACHE Neustart kommt 




```
root@ks309xxxx:~# /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
Restarting web server: apache2[Tue Apr 24 17:15:34 2012] [warn] NameVirtualHost 94.23.xx.xxx:80 has no VirtualHosts
[Tue Apr 24 17:15:34 2012] [warn] NameVirtualHost 94.23.xx.xxx:443 has no VirtualHosts
 ... waiting [Tue Apr 24 17:15:35 2012] [warn] NameVirtualHost 94.23.xx.xxx:80 has no VirtualHosts
[Tue Apr 24 17:15:35 2012] [warn] NameVirtualHost 94.23.xx.xxx:443 has no VirtualHosts
.
root@ks309xxxx:~#
```

Hat dieses Problem auch jemand oder hat jemand ein Tipp wie ich dieses Problem beheben kann?


----------



## bibo (24. Apr. 2012)

Hab gerade auch noch Fehler im ISPConfig Cron - Protokoll  gefunden


```
PHP Warning:  mysql_error() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean   given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on   line 64
PHP Warning:  mysql_connect(): Access denied for user   'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in   /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 78
PHP Warning:  mysql_errno() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean   given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on   line 63
PHP Warning:  mysql_error() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean   given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on   line 64
PHP Warning:  mysql_connect(): Access denied for user   'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in   /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 78
PHP Warning:  mysql_errno() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean   given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on   line 63
PHP Warning:  mysql_error() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean   given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on   line 64
PHP Warning:  mysql_connect(): Access denied for user   'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in   /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 78
PHP Warning:  mysql_errno() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean   given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on   line 63
PHP Warning:  mysql_error() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean   given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on   line 64
PHP Warning:  mysql_connect(): Access denied for user   'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in   /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 78
PHP Warning:  mysql_errno() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean   given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on   line 63
PHP Warning:  mysql_error() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean   given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on   line 64
PHP Warning:  mysql_connect(): Access denied for user   'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in   /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 78
PHP Warning:  mysql_errno() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean   given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on   line 63
PHP Warning:  mysql_error() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean   given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on   line 64
PHP Warning:  mysql_connect(): Access denied for user   'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in   /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 78
PHP Warning:  mysql_errno() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean   given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on   line 63
PHP Warning:  mysql_error() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean   given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on   line 64
PHP Warning:  mysql_connect(): Access denied for user   'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in   /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 78
PHP Warning:  mysql_errno() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean   given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on   line 63
PHP Warning:  mysql_error() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean   given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on   line 64
PHP Warning:  mysql_connect(): Access denied for user   'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in   /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 78
PHP Warning:  mysql_errno() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean   given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on   line 63
PHP Warning:  mysql_error() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean   given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on   line 64
PHP Warning:  mysql_connect(): Access denied for user   'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in   /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 78
PHP Warning:  mysql_errno() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean   given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on   line 63
PHP Warning:  mysql_error() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean   given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on   line 64
PHP Warning:  mysql_connect(): Access denied for user   'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in   /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 78
PHP Warning:  mysql_errno() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean   given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on   line 63
PHP Warning:  mysql_error() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean   given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on   line 64
PHP Warning:  mysql_connect(): Access denied for user   'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in   /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 78
PHP Warning:  mysql_errno() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean   given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on   line 63
PHP Warning:  mysql_error() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean   given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on   line 64
PHP Warning:  mysql_connect(): Access denied for user   'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in   /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 78
PHP Warning:  mysql_errno() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean   given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on   line 63
PHP Warning:  mysql_error() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean   given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on   line 64
PHP Warning:  mysql_connect(): Access denied for user   'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in   /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 78
PHP Warning:  mysql_errno() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean   given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on   line 63
PHP Warning:  mysql_error() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean   given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on   line 64
PHP Warning:  mysql_connect(): Access denied for user   'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in   /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 78
PHP Warning:  mysql_errno() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean   given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on   line 63
PHP Warning:  mysql_error() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean   given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on   line 64
FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/3.2.13-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64/modules.dep: No such file or directory
Failed to load mptctl
PHP Warning:  Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in   /usr/local/ispconfig/server/mods-available/monitor_core_module.inc.php   on line 1118
FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/3.2.13-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64/modules.dep: No such file or directory
Failed to load mptctl
PHP Warning:  Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in   /usr/local/ispconfig/server/mods-available/monitor_core_module.inc.php   on line 1118
FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/3.2.13-xxxx-std-ipv6-64/modules.dep: No such file or directory
Failed to load mptctl
PHP Warning:  Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in   /usr/local/ispconfig/server/mods-available/monitor_core_module.inc.php   on line 1118
FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/3.2.13-xxxx-std-ipv6-64/modules.dep: No such file or directory
Failed to load mptctl

Error: (CLI:003) Specified controller does not exist.

PHP Warning:  Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in   /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/monitor_tools.inc.php on line   1072
FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/3.2.13-xxxx-std-ipv6-64/modules.dep: No such file or directory
Failed to load mptctl

Error: (CLI:003) Specified controller does not exist.

PHP Warning:  Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in   /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/monitor_tools.inc.php on line   1072
FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/3.2.13-xxxx-std-ipv6-64/modules.dep: No such file or directory
Failed to load mptctl

Error: (CLI:003) Specified controller does not exist.

PHP Warning:  Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in   /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/monitor_tools.inc.php on line   1072
FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/3.2.13-xxxx-std-ipv6-64/modules.dep: No such file or directory
Failed to load mptctl

Error: (CLI:003) Specified controller does not exist.

PHP Warning:  Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in   /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/monitor_tools.inc.php on line   1072
FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/3.2.13-xxxx-std-ipv6-64/modules.dep: No such file or directory
Failed to load mptctl

Error: (CLI:003) Specified controller does not exist.

PHP Warning:  Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in   /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/monitor_tools.inc.php on line   1072
FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/3.2.13-xxxx-std-ipv6-64/modules.dep: No such file or directory
Failed to load mptctl

Error: (CLI:003) Specified controller does not exist.

PHP Warning:  Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in   /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/monitor_tools.inc.php on line   1072
FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/3.2.13-xxxx-std-ipv6-64/modules.dep: No such file or directory
Failed to load mptctl

Error: (CLI:003) Specified controller does not exist.
```


----------



## Till (24. Apr. 2012)

> ich habe ein kleines Problem nach dem Update von ISPconfig 3.0.0.3 auf 3.0.0.4.


Kann es ein dass Du da was durcheinander bringst? Die aktuelle ISPConfig Version ist 3.0.4.4, die Version 3.0.0.4 ist mehr als 2 jahre alt und eine vorab beta vor dem allerersten ISPConfig 3 stable release.


Die apache Warnungen sind übrigens OK und deuten nicht auf einen Fehler hin. Sie besagen lediglich dass Du für die angegebenen IP Adressen noch weitere IP based vhosts einrichten kannst.


----------



## bibo (24. Apr. 2012)

äh ja von der vorgänger version auf 3.0.4.4


----------



## Till (24. Apr. 2012)

Ok, das hört sich schon besser an 

Welche Probleme hast Du denn genau in Deinen Webseiten? Die Meldungen vom apache sind OK und kein Fehler.

das mit dem ISPConfig cron log ist ein Problem, und zwar kann sich ispconfig nicht mehr mit mysql verbinden. hast Du irgendwann mal was am User "ispconfig" in mysql von Hand geändert oder hast Du das mysql root PW geändert oder einen anderen user als "root" bei der Installation von ispconfig angegeben?


----------



## bibo (24. Apr. 2012)

Nein habe nichts geändert,hab das fertige distri von ovh gewählt                               Betriebssystem Ispconfig 3.0.3.3 (Debian 6.0 Squeeze) und da lief noch alles ohne Fehler dann steht da aber das es ein Update gibt dieses hab ich eingespielt und danach gibt es die Fehlermeldung.


----------



## bibo (24. Apr. 2012)

ich habe gerade nochmal eine reinstall bei ovh gemacht und schon bei der Ispconfig 3.0.3.3 fehlen diese Daten bei mir.(Distribution fertig zum Gebrauch                               Betriebssystem Ispconfig 3.0.3.3 (Debian 6.0 Squeeze))


----------



## Till (25. Apr. 2012)

> ich habe gerade nochmal eine reinstall bei ovh gemacht und schon bei der Ispconfig 3.0.3.3 fehlen diese Daten bei mir.(Distribution fertig zum Gebrauch Betriebssystem Ispconfig 3.0.3.3 (Debian 6.0 Squeeze))


Welche Daten genau meinst Du?


----------



## bibo (25. Apr. 2012)

Das das wohl schon ein Fehler von OVH ist,der Fehler mit den fehlenden Zugangsdaten tritt schon nach einer neuinstallation von 3.0.3.3 auf.Ein Techniker von OVH guckt sich das nun bei mir an bzw installiert die Distri auch auf einen Testserver


----------

